# Sermon on the Mount--Adding to the Law



## Skyler (Nov 24, 2009)

What are the arguments for/against the position that Jesus was adding to the law(as opposed to reiterating it/clearing off the pharisaic gloss)?

I'd love to listen to mp3s on the subject, but at this point, I can't. Sorry.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 24, 2009)

You might find this paper by a Reformed Baptist informative. As to adding to the law, well I haven't heard that before. I have hear that the law of Christ is better than the Law of Moses. I believe the Welty article is about that.

Response to D. A. Carson


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know, but the more I read Matt 5-7 I find myself more wretched in God's eyes.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Anyone else have anything to contribute?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 25, 2009)

For a full-length, classic treatment, take a look at Edward Fisher's _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_.

Get the recent reprint by Christian Focus, which has a text layout that greatly assists the reading of the book. 
CFP | The Marrow of Modern Divinity | Edward Fisher

Or read it online here: The Marrow of Modern Divnity


----------



## Skyler (Nov 25, 2009)

Wayne said:


> For a full-length, classic treatment, take a look at Edward Fisher's _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_.
> 
> Get the recent reprint by Christian Focus, which has a text layout that greatly assists the reading of the book.
> CFP | The Marrow of Modern Divinity | Edward Fisher
> ...



Okay, good, thanks. It's on my wish list now.


----------

